# B5.5 V6 30v smoke in engine bay every morning. HELP!



## wismarjr (Mar 27, 2007)

since i bought the car in the rear of the engine bay on the fire wall or on rear sides i see white smoke every morning after 5 mins of driving. I looked and saw a bunch of caked on oil around the valve cover gaskets and some residue leaking onto the exhaust manifold. figured that was the issue. so i replaced both valve cover gaskets pressure washed the crap out of the engine with degreaser and now still every morning i hit the same traffic light and white smoke coming from both back corners of engine bay. not losing any noticeable amount of oil. something is leaking literally 1 drop of oil over night on each exhaust manifold i have run my finger around gaskets when cold and my finger is clean.. i have also replaed PVC piping and made sure there is no clogs. HELP!!!:banghead:


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

if it's just the passenger side, then it could be your cam chain tensioner gasket. if you're lucky, then it's just your cam caps. it's another known oil leak spot on our engines. cheap part and super easy to replace. cct gaskets are cheap but a pain in the ass to get to and replace.

the cam caps are located on the back/rear of each head and looks like a black cap/disc. i hammered a flathead screwdriver into my old ones to pry them out, then put a good coat of gasket/sealant around the sides of the new caps and just pushed them into place.

make sure to wait 24 hours before starting the engine back up so the sealant has time to cure... otherwise, the new ones may end up leaking as well.

your oil leak issues are likely caused by an old/clogged pcv system, so you might want to look into cleaning or replacing the vaccuum lines and pcv hoses along with the suction jet or puck valve (depending on which setup you have). if you can manage to get the hoses off without breaking them, then cleaning is the cheaper way to go. the plastics are known to become brittle over time and most of us end up snapping them during the removal process. oem replacements are too expensive imo... especially for a bunch of plastic that won't last like a good silicone hose will.

i've tried sourcing silicone hoses to replace the oem plastic but it's tough to do, but on our v6s you can get away with using silicone heater hose which can be found easily and for very cheap compared to oem pcv kits.

good luck. chasing oil leaks has been my only real issue with this engine so far.


----------

